# Star wars galactic battlegrounds saga reinstall wont install



## AlxRider (Aug 22, 2008)

i recently bought Star wars galactic battlegrounds saga again, a few months ago 
i sold it to a friend and i uninstalled it, i got a new copy and started to install it, it gave me a error message saying "a previously installed version of SWGB is detected, you must uninstall it before you can install SWGB saga, you will have the option of keeping your saved games, i searched ALL over my computer aqnd havent been able to find a trace of the game....:upset::upset: can anyone help me?!?!?!?!:sigh:


----------



## caverox101 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have the exact same problem, I would really like to know how to fix it.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi, welcome to TSF.
Try using a program like Revo Uninstaller to get rid of any remaining files or registry entries for SWGB.


----------



## SirZachary (Apr 30, 2009)

I've downloaded Revo Uninstaller, and I still havent found any remaining files. I still get the Warning message. Doe anyone know where any back up files are stored? What about senerio maps or campains that have been saved from the previous verson? Where would these be located?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

They may be in 'Documents and Settings'


----------



## SirZachary (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been up and down within "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents" and I haven't found anything relating to STGB. Anyway for a saved game file to some how become void and currupt the instalation process? Perhaps an old media file or cut scene is somehow related? Im at a lose.


----------



## a.cleve (Jul 20, 2009)

i have this problem as well and i did the same things SirZachary did to no avail. any help? pleasee!?!


----------



## a.cleve (Jul 20, 2009)

a.cleve said:


> i have this problem as well and i did the same things SirZachary did to no avail. any help? pleasee!?!


ah i got it solved. i just had to delete the lucas arts folder from the registry


----------

